# Mental illness of Right-wingers



## Dr Pepper (Feb 17, 2021)

The ideology of the right-wing, particularly the far-right and lolbertarian elements is in and of itself an extremely self-destructive mindset only explained away with underlying mental illness. The removal of public support options for the poor, which happens to hold the most amount of general right-wingers, with a few RINO style preachers among the rich as well. This, in addition to disastrous warmongering foreign policy has led to many thousands of deaths, and many more mentally and physically destroyed soldiers, who thusly come home to find little support and wither away. No rich person truly supports actual right-wing policy, but only a muddled, watered down version designed to enrich themselves as much as possible while leaving their poor, poorly educated supporters to echo their support regardless of the actual effect on the working and lower classes.

This, in essence, shows the mental deficiency in those who espouse right-wing politics. Their inability to prevent themselves from self harm is highly indicative of mental illness. 

What causes this illness? Inbreeding is one possibility. A second is poorly maintained public water networks causing led poisoning and thus, brain damage. How can we cure those afflicted with right-wing dementia, and if we can't, how can we provide them with the proper care they need? How expensive will it be? What could be a definitive, perhaps final, solution?


----------



## HeirenPlaya (Feb 17, 2021)

Why would niggers support LGBT and immigration that libs and commies promote? Why support anti-gun laws while simultaneously saying that they live in fear of humans?

Well, niggers are stupid and essentially put the hard ER in "Go ER", but you get my point.

Right-leaning moderate is probably most ideal to appeal to the largest cross-section of America, not just in appeal, but tangible results. Wither that or Capitalism with National Socialist elements...


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Feb 17, 2021)

OP is a fag.


----------



## Meat Target (Feb 17, 2021)

Dr Pepper said:


> What could be a definitive, perhaps final, solution?


Preparation H for your chapped ass.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 17, 2021)

I like this idea that right wing is the only warmongering side. I've always been a sucker for historical fiction.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 17, 2021)

"Everyone who disagrees with me is exceptional" 

politics are gay as fuck.  get a new hobby.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Stan Account (Feb 17, 2021)

Aren't you the ones who think math is racist, there are 600 genders, child trafficking is a myth, communism works, rioting makes you immune to Coronavirus, 2+2=5, GMO Foods oppress BIPOC, and that an old white man with dementia is more popular than Obama?


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Feb 17, 2021)

Because:


----------



## Ita Mori (Feb 17, 2021)

Get off the farms, Moviebob.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 17, 2021)

Congratulations, OP, your plan to make the left look like hypocritical loons in order to drive people into the arms of the right is coming along swimmingly

...Oh you're serious aren't you


----------



## Wowcoolusername (Feb 17, 2021)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Because:


Well, but, th-they... They are though.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Feb 17, 2021)

leftists are trying their hardest to normalize pedophilia, but sure, it’s the conservatives and libertarians that are destroying society. Got it


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Feb 17, 2021)

Left Wingers have created utopia in every single city they govern..Name any inner city that isn't just the swellest place ever. Let's take Baltimore, the inner city there is like heaven on earth. Libraries, coffee shops, the finest restaurants, etc.. all thrive in the boundaries of the inner cities. The inhabitants, all college educated, well mannered, polite and courteous to their fellow citizen. The unemployment rate rivals all comers. Same with New York, Chicago, Los Angeles, San Francisco. 

Yes, it's true, Republicans are mean, nasty folks that thrive on the downtrodden. In fact, Joe Biden released all those poor immigrants back into our nation so those poor corporations starving for workers looking to make a living wage could thrive with employment from those magnanimous corporate saviors. It's good to have a willing and able workforce just waiting at the gates to show all those lazy Republicans what a day's work looks like. 

War? Oh fuck, don't get me started on how Republicans like Donald Trump loves war..Libya, Yemen, Syria, etc..Joe Biden put troops back in after Donald Trump took them out, why? Because Donald Trump was a puppet or mean old Russia..Yes, Russia is pretty much a shell of its former self. But it's still mean old Russia, don't forget that..Joe Biden put troops back into Syria on Day 1, not for war, oh no, not for regime change or anything crazy like Trump did in Libya. I mean after Trump bombed Libya and destabilized the country and acted like it was a glaring success, guess what happened? Slavery reared its ugly head up in the country..What the actual fuck? Obama even wrote a book about that fuck-up..

While it's true, Transgenders have a staggering rate of suicide and self-harm, and lesbian couples have the highest rate of domestic assaults versus traditional couples. Republicans are self-loathing, and harmful to themselves. 

We should start a GoFundMe or something..


----------



## Canaan (Feb 17, 2021)

"right wing politics is when you give less money to the poor"


----------



## DamnWolves! (Feb 17, 2021)

This is obviously retard-tier nonsense posted by a bored housewife, but at the risk of devouring this low-quality bait hook line and sinker:



Dr Pepper said:


> The removal of public support options for the poor



It's called 'employment'. Normal people don't want "public support"; they want to support themselves with the least amount of interference possible.



Dr Pepper said:


> which happens to hold the most amount of general right-wingers



I mean, not really. The GOP's base has been overwhelmingly buoyed by middle and upper-middle class whites, and considering that group's track record compared to everyone else, that should be reason enough to know they're on the right track. But sure, keep shilling for the party of welfare queens and the excessively feminized, over-educated homosexuals you see on your Twitter feed telling you that you aren't getting your fair share because 'muh rich people'. What's the fair share of someone who has no marketable skills and can be replaced by the first wetback that wanders across the border, you ask? I'm not sure, but it's probably at least 6 funko pops per week.









Dr Pepper said:


> No rich person truly supports actual right-wing policy



More silly nonsense.







Dr Pepper said:


> only a muddled, watered down version designed to enrich themselves as much as possible



Between people trying to enrich themselves by arguing they should get to keep more of their own money and people trying to enrich themselves by arguing they should get more of my money, I know who I'd pick.



Dr Pepper said:


> Their inability to prevent themselves from self harm is highly indicative of mental illness.



This is kind of like the lefty equivalent of saying you'll be dead before long, so who cares about global warming. People with ambition and talent believe they'll make more money this year than they did the year before. It takes the smallest amount of imagination to see why people anticipate they'll be better off under a system that allows them to succeed on their own merits vs. one that insists on flattening all wealth inequality, regardless of the amount of effort you put in or talent you possess.

That's just barely touching on the economic rationale...never mind that there's a big difference between "a conservative" and "a Republican". I, at least, acknowledge that the GOP gargles circumcised cock as a matter of policy, even if they're better than the alternative. You still seem to be under the impression that these other guys will somehow improve your standard of living--how exactly does a policy of infinite Mexicans do that? Do you suppose that you're going to be exempted from all the critical race theory stuff, like the ill-advised negro they put in charge of whatever it is you care about is going to recognize that you're 'one of the good ones' or something?

Does the endless race baiting, displays of public faggotry and the 'progressive' long march through the institutions make you any happier? What exactly did all this strife get you, in the end? Are race relations really better than they were in 2001? Are you happy, being forced to sperg out all over the boards because everyone who might disagree with you has been banned from public discourse? Are you happier than you were 20 years ago? Are your neighbors?

Somehow, I doubt it. And don't worry--they'll come for you too one day.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Feb 17, 2021)

My right-wing politics have nothing to do with my mental insanity.
And my mental insanity has nothing to do with my right-wing politics.

Neither have anything to do with the verified fact that OP is a faggot.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Feb 17, 2021)

Bad thoughts, bad bait, no funny. It's like watching someone lose at Pac-Man and then yelling at the game because he was playing badly on purpose.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Feb 18, 2021)

DamnWolves! said:


> This is obviously retard-tier nonsense posted by a bored housewife, but at the risk of devouring this low-quality bait hook line and sinker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're engaging in public discourse right now, lmao. I am very much happy seeing swarms of seething idiots on a near daily basis, oh yes.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 18, 2021)

Dr Pepper said:


> We're engaging in public discourse right now, lmao. I am very much happy seeing swarms of seething idiots on a near daily basis, oh yes.


Well, I suppose you'd need some way to feel better after looking in the mirror.


----------



## Muh Vagina (Feb 19, 2021)

You all don't get to get assmad about this thread when this one exists. Stop being hypocrites.


----------



## annoyingfuck (Feb 19, 2021)

Muh Vagina said:


> You all don't get to get assmad about this thread when this one exists. Stop being hypocrites.


Funny, I can't see anyone getting arsemad, must be those 'hide the truth' glasses you are wearing.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Feb 19, 2021)

Muh Vagina said:


> You all don't get to get assmad about this thread when this one exists. Stop being hypocrites.


Speaking as a lefty: no, fuck off.


----------



## Drain Todger (Feb 19, 2021)

Dr Pepper said:


> The ideology of the right-wing, particularly the far-right and lolbertarian elements is in and of itself an extremely self-destructive mindset only explained away with underlying mental illness. The removal of public support options for the poor, which happens to hold the most amount of general right-wingers, with a few RINO style preachers among the rich as well. This, in addition to disastrous warmongering foreign policy has led to many thousands of deaths, and many more mentally and physically destroyed soldiers, who thusly come home to find little support and wither away. No rich person truly supports actual right-wing policy, but only a muddled, watered down version designed to enrich themselves as much as possible while leaving their poor, poorly educated supporters to echo their support regardless of the actual effect on the working and lower classes.
> 
> This, in essence, shows the mental deficiency in those who espouse right-wing politics. Their inability to prevent themselves from self harm is highly indicative of mental illness.
> 
> What causes this illness? Inbreeding is one possibility. A second is poorly maintained public water networks causing led poisoning and thus, brain damage. How can we cure those afflicted with right-wing dementia, and if we can't, how can we provide them with the proper care they need? How expensive will it be? What could be a definitive, perhaps final, solution?


In my teen years, I used to be against Bush. I saw no reason to bomb Iraq and Afghanistan, and given that it hasn’t made America any richer or more secure, I still don’t. When Obama got into office and spent eight years doing the same exact shit as Bush and being celebrated instead of pilloried for it, I realized that Goebbels was fundamentally correct, and that politics is about whoever can lie the hardest and sustain the lie to such an extent that it becomes truth in the public consciousness.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Feb 19, 2021)

Dr Pepper said:


> The ideology of the right-wing, particularly the far-right and lolbertarian elements is in and of itself an extremely self-destructive mindset only explained away with underlying mental illness. The removal of public support options for the poor, which happens to hold the most amount of general right-wingers, with a few RINO style preachers among the rich as well. This, in addition to disastrous warmongering foreign policy has led to many thousands of deaths, and many more mentally and physically destroyed soldiers, who thusly come home to find little support and wither away. No rich person truly supports actual right-wing policy, but only a muddled, watered down version designed to enrich themselves as much as possible while leaving their poor, poorly educated supporters to echo their support regardless of the actual effect on the working and lower classes.
> 
> This, in essence, shows the mental deficiency in those who espouse right-wing politics. Their inability to prevent themselves from self harm is highly indicative of mental illness.
> 
> What causes this illness? Inbreeding is one possibility. A second is poorly maintained public water networks causing led poisoning and thus, brain damage. How can we cure those afflicted with right-wing dementia, and if we can't, how can we provide them with the proper care they need? How expensive will it be? What could be a definitive, perhaps final, solution?


>The removal of public support options for the poor
You mean niggers.
>the rich
You mean Jews.
>This, in addition to disastrous warmongering foreign policy has led to many thousands of death
If you're talking about JewSA politics, every president from either party for over 100 years has been a warmonger for Pissrael.
>who thusly come home to find little support and wither away
Most of this shit both JewSA parties are guilty of, but on this one, it's pretty much exclusively the left.  I never had a single issue with any "right"-winger after fighting for olde Uncle Schlomo, but there were plenty of crazy cat ladies upset that I'd killed shitskins.
>No rich person truly supports actual right-wing policy, but only a muddled, watered down version designed to enrich themselves as much as possible while leaving their poor, poorly educated supporters to echo their support regardless of the actual effect on the working and lower classes.
Yeah, no fucking shit.  They're all kikes, and their supporters are whites who are too deluded to start supporting their own interests so they keep sending tax money to Uncle Schlomo so he can give it to niggers and import more people who hate them.  
>This, in essence, shows the mental deficiency in those who espouse right-wing politics. Their inability to prevent themselves from self harm is highly indicative of mental illness.
Lol, as opposed to a retarded neo-liberal sperging out against other retarded neo-liberals?


----------



## teriyakiburns (Feb 19, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> >The removal of public support options for the poor
> You mean niggers.
> >the rich
> You mean Jews.
> ...


Don't you have some eastern european country to invade?


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Feb 19, 2021)

Dr Pepper said:


> The ideology of the right-wing, particularly the far-right and lolbertarian elements is in and of itself an extremely self-destructive mindset only explained away with underlying mental illness. The removal of public support options for the poor, which happens to hold the most amount of general right-wingers, with a few RINO style preachers among the rich as well. This, in addition to disastrous warmongering foreign policy has led to many thousands of deaths, and many more mentally and physically destroyed soldiers, who thusly come home to find little support and wither away. No rich person truly supports actual right-wing policy, but only a muddled, watered down version designed to enrich themselves as much as possible while leaving their poor, poorly educated supporters to echo their support regardless of the actual effect on the working and lower classes.
> 
> This, in essence, shows the mental deficiency in those who espouse right-wing politics. Their inability to prevent themselves from self harm is highly indicative of mental illness.
> 
> What causes this illness? Inbreeding is one possibility. A second is poorly maintained public water networks causing led poisoning and thus, brain damage. How can we cure those afflicted with right-wing dementia, and if we can't, how can we provide them with the proper care they need? How expensive will it be? What could be a definitive, perhaps final, solution?


I know you are probably baiting but for anyone legitimately curious a lot of it does come down to spite against smug posts like this. You also have the problem that while most people can tell 'something' has gone wrong in the United States, they do not know exactly what the solution is -- which is why Big Business Politicians were able to swindle their constituents so long: 

Firstly telling them that big business is good because at the time they could point to short term massive profit that was not sustainable long term and say this is the rewards for trusting them
Secondly when that started to seriously break down they would start/keep stringing along desperate evangelicals and traditionalists saying they just need to tolerate these economic polities a little longer and maybe they will help out with their social views which are quickly becoming taboo (spoiler alert: they do not)
Even worse, say 'ok big business is bad after all who do I vote for then', and the answer is..... no one currently. The Democrats care more about new immigrants than they do about the workers at this point and the two party false dichotomy ensures people are fucked no matter what -- and of course if we embraced a more European democratic systems we would just end up with 'big tent parties' composed of literally every party except one or two that can't get anything done.

Anyway, I think people subconsciously realize there is no exit, which is where one of the more radical traits shows itself in the right ring: _Killpeopleism_. _Killpeopleism _is just where you say fuck it and either passively or actively push for outcomes that result in bigger disasters because you at least subconsciously have grown to hate the system you are in, even if you do not know why fully or what to do about it; It is sort of a mirror of what happens when in idealistic far-left groups they feel the need to double down because they just need to push a little harder to make things work, but there are some important nuances there I think.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 19, 2021)

Muh Vagina said:


> You all don't get to get assmad about this thread when this one exists. Stop being hypocrites.


A thread full of people listing grievances with the state of the modern left is totally the same as a smug shitstirrer posting gay pseudotankie fanfic

is your avatar actually a picture of you


----------



## Muh Vagina (Feb 19, 2021)

annoyingfuck said:


> Funny, I can't see anyone getting arsemad, must be those 'hide the truth' glasses you are wearing.


The responses say otherwise.


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 19, 2021)

Call me a fencesitter all you like: being too extreme in any direction on a political compass makes you a maladjusted spazz.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Feb 20, 2021)

Dr Pepper said:


> The ideology of the right-wing, particularly the far-right and lolbertarian elements is in and of itself an extremely self-destructive mindset only explained away with underlying mental illness. The removal of public support options for the poor, which happens to hold the most amount of general right-wingers, with a few RINO style preachers among the rich as well. This, in addition to disastrous warmongering foreign policy has led to many thousands of deaths, and many more mentally and physically destroyed soldiers, who thusly come home to find little support and wither away. No rich person truly supports actual right-wing policy, but only a muddled, watered down version designed to enrich themselves as much as possible while leaving their poor, poorly educated supporters to echo their support regardless of the actual effect on the working and lower classes.
> 
> This, in essence, shows the mental deficiency in those who espouse right-wing politics. Their inability to prevent themselves from self harm is highly indicative of mental illness.
> 
> What causes this illness? Inbreeding is one possibility. A second is poorly maintained public water networks causing led poisoning and thus, brain damage. How can we cure those afflicted with right-wing dementia, and if we can't, how can we provide them with the proper care they need? How expensive will it be? What could be a definitive, perhaps final, solution?


Why do leftists always project?


----------



## Dr Pepper (Feb 20, 2021)

Lmao two pages of whinging with just a paragraph of assertion, you faggots are something else.

Just a bunch of hugbox reinforcing retards seething that dear feeder Jersh removed their negrate ability for being hypersensitive faggots incapable of handling a single deviation from their mentally deficient dogma. No wonder you fucking idiots have been shitkicked from every other website on the internet.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Feb 21, 2021)

Drain Todger said:


> In my teen years, I used to be against Bush. I saw no reason to bomb Iraq and Afghanistan, and given that it hasn’t made America any richer or more secure, I still don’t. When Obama got into office and spent eight years doing the same exact shit as Bush and being celebrated instead of pilloried for it, I realized that Goebbels was fundamentally correct, and that politics is about whoever can lie the hardest and sustain the lie to such an extent that it becomes truth in the public consciousness.


There wasn't much warmongering under Trump, interestingly enough.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Feb 21, 2021)

Dr Pepper said:


> Lmao two pages of whinging with just a paragraph of assertion, you faggots are something else.
> 
> Just a bunch of hugbox reinforcing retards seething that dear feeder Jersh removed their negrate ability for being hypersensitive faggots incapable of handling a single deviation from their mentally deficient dogma. No wonder you fucking idiots have been shitkicked from every other website on the internet.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Feb 21, 2021)

Most right wingers legit have severe undiagnosed autism. It's why they have Trump Enslavement Syndrome and love their cult leader so much, even after he's done so many terrible things. Same as autists, they fail to understand humans and have an IQ around room temperature. I only hope a cure for autism is found in my lifetime so that the US doesn't become a third world country.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Feb 21, 2021)

Dr Pepper said:


> Lmao two pages of whinging with just a paragraph of assertion, you faggots are something else.
> 
> Just a bunch of hugbox reinforcing retards seething that dear feeder Jersh removed their negrate ability for being hypersensitive faggots incapable of handling a single deviation from their mentally deficient dogma. No wonder you fucking idiots have been shitkicked from every other website on the internet.


>I was only pretending to be retarded


----------



## Dr Pepper (Feb 21, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> >I was only pretending to be retarded


I wasn't pretending.


----------



## evening goober (Feb 21, 2021)

good show, goyim. want to donate to my hedge fund?


----------



## ChungusIndustrialComplex (Feb 21, 2021)

sorry if i believe in science and equality chuds


----------



## Drain Todger (Feb 21, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> There wasn't much warmongering under Trump, interestingly enough.


Not blowing up Syrian children means you’re a Russian Asset.


Dr Pepper said:


> Lmao two pages of whinging with just a paragraph of assertion, you faggots are something else.
> 
> Just a bunch of hugbox reinforcing retards seething that dear feeder Jersh removed their negrate ability for being hypersensitive faggots incapable of handling a single deviation from their mentally deficient dogma. No wonder you fucking idiots have been shitkicked from every other website on the internet.


Yes, we know. The Reaper drones have fag flags, now.





Having buyer’s remorse, yet?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 21, 2021)

The right wing has plenty of knuckleheads, but like, dude, have you been paying any attention at all to the left? They're the real insane ones these days.


----------



## Kane Lives (Feb 21, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> The right wing has plenty of knuckleheads, but like, dude, have you been paying any attention at all to the left? They're the real insane ones these days.


At least when the neocons were bombing brown people in bumfuck Middle-East, they weren't also openly advocating troonism and stupid racialist policies.


----------



## Drain Todger (Feb 21, 2021)

Kane Lives said:


> At least when the neocons were bombing brown people in bumfuck Middle-East, they weren't also openly advocating troonism and stupid racialist policies.


Obama promised to end Bush’s warmongering policies in Iraq and Afghanistan. Instead, he brought back medieval-style slavery in Libya and made millions of Syrians homeless by arming the rebels there.

Trump was unironically the best thing to happen to the Middle East in years. There is no valid counterargument to this that isn’t slimy liberal prevarication.


----------



## FEETLOAF (Feb 21, 2021)

Dr Pepper said:


> incapable of handling a single deviation from their dogma


Why would you want to be capable of that?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 21, 2021)

Dr Pepper said:


> Lmao two pages of whinging with just a paragraph of assertion, you faggots are something else.
> 
> Just a bunch of hugbox reinforcing retards seething that dear feeder Jersh removed their negrate ability for being hypersensitive faggots incapable of handling a single deviation from their mentally deficient dogma. No wonder you fucking idiots have been shitkicked from every other website on the internet.


"My shitty bait got shitty replies, this is the worst thing ever!"

die mad lol


----------



## Shield Breaker (Feb 21, 2021)

Trying to farm neg rates after Josh neutered the sped section?


----------



## Wormy (Feb 26, 2021)

Meh, I kept it simple. If a candidate ain't gonna do something for me and my situation or household, I ain't gonna give it support anywhere. Worked like a charm and lowered my blood pressure. 

Right wing zealots are no more mentally ill than the left wing ones.


----------



## Smolrolls (Feb 28, 2021)

Stormy Daniel's Lawyer said:


> Left Wingers have created utopia in every single city they govern..Name any inner city that isn't just the swellest place ever. Let's take Baltimore, the inner city there is like heaven on earth. Libraries, coffee shops, the finest restaurants, etc.. all thrive in the boundaries of the inner cities. The inhabitants, all college educated, well mannered, polite and courteous to their fellow citizen. The unemployment rate rivals all comers. Same with New York, Chicago, Los Angeles, San Francisco.
> 
> Yes, it's true, Republicans are mean, nasty folks that thrive on the downtrodden. In fact, Joe Biden released all those poor immigrants back into our nation so those poor corporations starving for workers looking to make a living wage could thrive with employment from those magnanimous corporate saviors. It's good to have a willing and able workforce just waiting at the gates to show all those lazy Republicans what a day's work looks like.
> 
> ...


I mean we are back to normal. After all those mean raycist babylonians couldn't handle having their jobs replaced by sl--- I mean those poor immigrants that we're drag into the country for their own good. Those babylonians should have learned to code rather than be happy letting those imperialist Persians into their country.

Yea those poor corporations, much like those poor plantation owners who we're starving for willing and able workforces waiting by the harbor and the gates back in the good ole days. Plus we get to make civil servants out of sa---I mean ni--- I mean immigrants who just need a helping hand.

I mean we are back to normal. Slavery rearing its ugly head up in the country? My good ser, I dare take offense to yer take on our traditional southern way of life. And slavery? I spit on your poor usage of proper nomenclature, we do not own slaves, we have domestic servants that we give wages and accordingly give them leave to own a property of their own, so long as they do their just contribution to our country and pay some reasonable taxes after we deducts living expenses from their wages.

Link to GoFundMe where? Because I can see the lines of dead people pulling their wallets out.


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 28, 2021)

Dr Pepper said:


> A second is poorly maintained public water networks causing led poisoning and thus, brain damage.


Is this the lefty version of fluoridation? who uses lead pipes anymore? and saturnism its easy to diagnose


----------

